# אוף :-\



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

אוף :-\ 
אז עד עכשיו אמרנו לעצמנו שלא לוקחים חבילת עיצוב, ואפילו היה לנו רעיון ממש מעולה לעיצוב בעצמנו,
ותכננו ירח דבש לסרי לנקה ולאיים. גם המסלול הזה תוכנן בקפידה בתור עבודת הגמר שלו ללימודים (הוא סיים עכשיו קורס סוכני נסיעות), 
וחשבתי שאני לא אהיה מהמטורפות שמורידות במשקל רק בשביל החתונה.. 
וחשבנו ותכננו עוד מלא דברים.

אבל,
בשבועות האחרונים פתאום הכל מצטמצם ומצטמצם סביב עלויות וסביב כסף וסביב מה יגידו אנשים. פתאום יש באמת סיכוי שאנחנו לא נוסעים לסרי לנקה רק בשביל לממן את מרכזי השולחן שב90% מהמקרים אף אחד לא זוכר אותם כבר ביציאה מהאולם.. 

בשבוע שעבר מישהי סיפרה לי שהבן של חברה שלה (שגם החברה וגם הבן עובדים איתי) התחתן באולם שלנו והיה מדהים. שיטוט קליל בפייסבוק שלו העלה את התוצאה: הבחור הוסיף סכומים פשוט הזויים על העיצוב וזה פשוט נראה כאילו שהוא התחתן בגני אליזה עצמם, פיזית, בפריז, ולא באולם גני אליזה בבניימינה. 
כמובן שכל האורחים מהעבודה הם אותם אורחים ואני מתבאסת ברמות אחרות שלא יהיה לי עיצוב מרשים כמו שלו אלא "סתם" עיצוב כזה שהוא יותר אנחנו. 

מלכתחילה דובר על חתונה צנועה, דלת תקציב, שתאפשר לנו לשמור על המסגרת ולהינות מירח דבש ומקדמה לרכב, ופתאום הכל פשוט מתפרק ולאט לאט אנחנו מוסיפים עוד ועוד סעיפים של שטויות רק על סמך מה יגידו. למשל, השבוע הוא החליט שניקח עזרה חיצונית (בתשלום כמובן) עבור וידויי ההגעה, כי זה מוזר מדי שאני אצלצל לצד שלו, כי בטוח יזהו את הקול שלי (מה?!)

כאילו פתאום כל החתונה שדמיינתי מתמוטטת לי ופשוט בא לי לבטל את כל האירוע ולהתחתן באיזה בית כנסת רק עם המשפחה (הורים אחים) ולטוס אח"כ לחו"ל, בלי כל הטררם.

אגב, הוא מאשים אתכן: ככל שאני רואה פה דברים יותר יפים כך אני מזלזלת באירוע המתוכנן שלנו. סתם שתדעו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





סורי על החפירה. הייתי צריכה לשחרר קצת.

(7 חודשים ושישה ימים לאירוע, יש עוד הרבה זמן להתבכיין).


----------



## ronitvas (11/2/13)

התקופה הזאת רצופה בהרבה דברים 
שלא התעסקתם בהם מעולם לפני - הסכומים שמוציאים בבת אחת, ההתלבטויות, ההחלטות. הכל חדש ושונה
וזה ממש בסדר לפרוק, וממש בסדר להעלות תהיות ושאלות.
אלה בדיוק הדברים שמחזירים אותנו לפרופורציה.
לכי צעד אחורה, תעשי שוב תאום ציפיות. כן, יכול להיות שהוא השתנה מתחילת הארגונים ויכול להיות שהוא ישתנה גם בעתיד. 
אבל חשוב להעלות את הדברים על הדף ולעשות סדר עדיפויות - ביחד עם בן הזוג.
אין מה לעשות. רבים מתפשרים כי האירוע מורכב מהרבה גורמים ונכנסים למשוואה שיקולים שונים, שמשתנים בין זוג אחד לאחר.
אתם צריכים לנשום עמוק ולהחליט מה *אתם* רוצים ולא מה אחרים רוצים או רגילים או מצפים או רוצים.
אתם נמצאים מספיק זמן לפני האירוע בכדי שתוכלו ל"חזור לשפיות" שלכם.
אם תציגי את הדברים למשפחה שלוחצת, כפי שהצגת כאן, אני בטוחה (או לפחות נוטה להאמין) שתהיה הבנה.
חשוב תמיד לעשות גם תיאום ציפיות מול המשפחה, בכדי שלא תהיינה הפתעות שאין לכם שליטה עליהם....


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

העניין הוא שבסוף כן צריך לרצות את כולם, 
כי לא חשוב מה נגיד, אמנם אנחנו הזוג שמתחתן, אבל תמיד יש אחר כך את הריכולים ואנחנו מנסים להמנע כמה שיותר. 
גם האמהות כל כך היסטריות. הן מנסות להתנהג באדישות אבל לדעתי זה שאמא שלי מבררת לי מחירים של זרי פרחים כנראה אומר הכל  (ואני בכלל לא רציתי זר מחנות!)

כאילו שיש תבנית, ומתחתנים צריכים להכנס אליה. במיוחד במקומות כמו הצפון (חיפה קריות) שפה באמת אסור לאף אחד לצאת מהתבנית וזה מספיק חריג שלא הלכנו על ההינומה או הנסיכה.. וזה מה שמתסכל. שיש נורמה חברתית שמחייבת אותך להכנס לתוכה למרות שאת לא בהכרח רוצה את זה!


----------



## עדי די דו (11/2/13)

שיגידו 
אז שיגידו, מיידלע, אמהות היסטריות וריכולים תמיד יהיו.  אי אפשר לרצות את כולם


----------



## RONI634 (11/2/13)

מהפורום אני קולטת שהתקציב שלנו יכול לגדול... 
וזה ממש מכניס אותי ללחץ


----------



## חתן חדש (11/2/13)

קחי נשימה עמוקה... 
תיארת עכשיו סיטואציה שכל זוג עובר לפני חתונה. ההתלבטויות האבסורדיות שבין סידור שולחן ושדרת חופה לבין רכישת רכב וטיול לזוגיות ולנשמה פתאום מקבלים נופח אחר.
אם החלטתם בהתחלה על חתונה צנועה דלת תקציב - תמשיכו בדרך הזו.
אל תתייחסי למה שהקולגות שלך בעבודה יחשבו בזמן שהם יזללו את הסטייק ולא יהיה להם פמוט בגובה 4 מטרים על השולחן, כל חתונה עומדת בפני עצמה. 
אצלנו בחתונה היה במרכז השולחן נר צבעוני ועלי כותרת שלא עלו כסף בכלל. הצבע של המפה והטקסטורה שלה היה מה שעשה את הקטע וזה עלה הרבה הרבה יותר זול מהעיצוב הגרנדיוזי המוכר (350 ש"ח עבור כל המפות). לדעתי האישית גם יותר יפה, ככה מי שיושב סביב השולחן יכול לראות אחד את השני בלי שמול הפנים יש אגרטל ענק.

אתם מתחתנים במקום מאוד יפה, אם ההתלבטות היא בין עוד שבוע בסרי לנקה או עיצוב שולחן, התשובה ידועה מראש.

בקשר לאישורי הגעה (כמובן שזה מוקדם לדבר על זה) אבל אם העלת את הנושא אז, אתם לא חייבים להתקשר לכולם, לאורחים הצעירים (עד גיל 50+) אפשר ורצוי לשלוח SMS מהמספר שלכם שישיבו אם הם מגיעים או לא, ואם כן כמה אנשים. אנשים יותר מבוגרים, אפשר באמת לעשות טלפונים ולהציג את עצמך כ"שירי מאולם האירועים" להיות נחמדה ונינוחה ותאמיני לי שלא יזהו אותך. את יכולה להתקשר לצד שלו, והוא לצד שלך.


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

איך לא חשבנו על sms? 
תודה על העידוד..


----------



## ronitvas (11/2/13)

אם את רוצה להוסיף עוד אטרקציה.... 
את יכולה להוסיף מסף SMSים בחתונה עצמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









סתם צוחקת.....

שמחה שאת מתעודדת


----------



## אילנילי (11/2/13)

טוב לדעת 
שיש עוד אנשים שמרגישים שהחתונה שלהם לא תהיה כמו בחלומות 

אני תמיד אמרתי שלא צריך לבזבז כסף על משהו שאנשים בכלל לא זוכרים - המקום הוא אותו מקום - לא משנה אם זה גן כזה או אחר, אם יש עץ פה או עץ שם.. נכון יש מקומות יפים יותר או פחות אבל בסופו של דבר הכסף מדבר. העיצוב אף אחד לא זוכר אלא אם יש משהו מאוד יוצא דופן שכמובן כולןנו רוצים.. אבל שוב עניין כעלכלי.
אני למשל החלטתי שאני מעדיפה לשים 2000 שקל נוספים על ירח דבש/חסכון מאשר לשים אותם על עיצוב. אנחנו כנראה נוותר על וידאו בחתונה, קנינו מצלמת וידאו טובה מאוד שתישאר איתנו ונבקש מחבר קרוב או בן דוד שיודע לצלם לצלם את ההכנות והחופה. אחר כך נערוך בתוכנות ביתיות. כן, זה צובט לי כי רציתי וידאו כמו שצריך, רציתי סרט סטופ מושן אבל הספקים שעושים את זה תפוסים ביום שאנחנו מתחתנים ( שגם על זה התפשרתי לטובת המשפחה של בן זוגי), אבל החשוב הוא שנהיה שלמים עם ההחלטות.
אנחנו עושים חתונת קונספט ( חתונה צהובה ב"לימון" ) אבל לא נשתגע עם העיצוב . חלק מהדברים עושים לבד ומזמינים סידורי פרחים רק לחצי מהשולחנות, השאר לימונים כדי להוזיל עלויות וזה גם מתאים לקונספט אז זה הולך טוב. וגם הפרחים זה יותר בשביל המשפחה כי זה חשוב להם.
מה שחשוב לי זה שלא התפשרתי על החתן שלי, לא התפשרתי על השמלה, איפור ושיער - על איך אני אראה וארגיש נוח ביום חתונתי.
וכן, גם לי בא בקרדיטים לשים תמונות ושכולם יגידו וואו על העיצוב וכו' אבל הוואו הזה לא שווה לי 5000 שקל  או זמן שאין לי כי אני עצמאית שעובדת כל הזמן וגם לומדת וזה בסדר גמור שאין לי זמן לזה.
אז לגביי העיצוב וההשקעה - תסבירי להורים שכרגע בתור זוג צעיר 2000/5000/10000 שקל חשובים לכם יותר לתחילת החיים המשותפים מאשר למרכז שולחן שהדודה תגיד עליו וואו ותשכח שבוע אחר כך.

זה כיף שיש בפורום הזה גם קולות שפויים יותר כמו שלכם


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ניסינו לחשוב גם אנחנו על סוג של קונספט אבל פשוט לא שמענו על עוד מישהו שעשה את זה, ואנחנו מעט חוששים..
אני מניחה שבסוף נלך על צנצנות עם נר בפנים, ונפזר מסביב עלי כותרת, ונסגור את הבאסטה ב40 ש"ח לשולחן בלי הטובות של המעצב החצוף (100 שקל לשולחן, בלי פרחים!?).


----------



## אילנילי (11/2/13)

אם את רוצה 
אני יכולה לתת לך את המספר של מי שעושה לנו סידור פרחים ב 100 לשלוחן , היא מכפר סבא . לא יודעת איפה החתונה שלכם ואם זה רלוונטי ואז לשים חצי עם פרחים וזה נותן מראה מושקע יותר וחצי אחר אולי תמלאו דברים אחרים חוץ מהנר בזכוכית או שבאמת עלי כותרת. לנו זה אירוע צהריים אז הנר ממש לא מתאים פשוט..


----------



## Einatit84 (11/2/13)

עיצוב זה מיותר 
עכשיו זה נראה לך מאוד הכרחי... כי מה יחשבו עלייך, אבל תכלס אף אחד לא יזכור את זה, זה לא באמת מעניין אף אחד.
האמת שלי אישית המרכזי שולחן מפריעים הם תמיד מסתירים לי.
הכל עיניין של סדר עדיפויות ואם לך חשוב סרי לנקה- אז לכי על זה!!!
אני מבטיחה לך שהאולם יראה יפיפה בכל מקרה ואף אחד לא ישים לב מה יש על השולחן.


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

אני מקווה.. 
אבל החששות יקננו עד האירוע, את בטח יודעת איך זה.. :/


----------



## FayeV (11/2/13)

אל תוותרי על ירח הדבש 
אני יודעת שכשאת בתוך זה, לפעמים קשה לוותר על להוסיף את העוד כסף על עיצוב, או תא צילום או כל דבר אחר שירחיק את חלום ירח הדבש, אבל תאמיני לי שבסופו של דבר, לאנשים הקרובים זה לא ישנה בכלל, והם ישמחו לבוא גם אם תתחתנו במגרש החניה שמחוץ לאולם.
והאנשים האחרים - הם כנראה ימצאו פגמים בכל מקרה (לדוגמה, אנחנו התחתנו במסעדה עם אוכל שווה, ודוד של בעלי התלונן שלא היה חומוס ).


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

הרגת אותי עם החומוס
תודה


----------



## יום וליל (11/2/13)

"ארוכה הדרך ואין כסף למסע" 
לא אגיד לך "תעשי מה שאתם רוצים"
"את לא חייבת כלום לאף אחד"
ובטוח שלא לחברים מהעבודה.
את לא בתחרות עם אף אחד ביבודה.

אני רוצה רק להגיד משהו בנוגע למשפט אחד שמאוד הפריע לי 
*למשל, השבוע הוא החליט שניקח עזרה חיצונית (בתשלום כמובן) עבור וידויי ההגעה*
חיים ארוכים ומלאי החלטות לפניכם, חבל שהחלטות יתקבלו ע"י צד אחד בלבד,
אם הדבר לא נראה לך תגידי ותעמדי על שלך.
אני לא פמיניסטית אבל דוגלת בשיוויון יחסי בזוגיות , אין דבר כזה הוא החליט, יש אנחנו החלטנו.
אני התקשרתי לאנשים לוודא שהם מגיעים,
לא אמרתי שאני מהאולם ולא הסתרתי את זה שזו אני, שונאת שעושים את זה ולכן לא עשיתי את זה בעצמי.
מי שבא אמר לי ומי שלא גם אמר. למה צריך להסתתר? למה צריך שלא יזהו את הקול.
מה יותר נחמד מהזוג הצעיר שמתקשר ושואל האם תגיעו לכבד אותו?
ההורים עשו את החברים והמשפחה שלהם ואנחנו את כל השאר.
היה מאוד כיף לדבר עם אנשים לפני ולא רק לפגוש אותם ביום החתונה


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

את צודקת לחלוטין- 
אבל
יש בחירות שהן לא מאוד משמעותיות שפשוט חבל לעורר דיון לגביהן. הבחור הציג את הנושא כעובדה בפני הורי, במהלך ארוחת שבת עם האחים שלי ובן הזוג של אחותי, והוא לא אמר "נעשה וידויי הגעה", אלא "ההיא עשתה וידויי הגעה והיא שילמה בערך שקל וחצי לכל שיחה, ואחר כך הם גם סימסו לכל אורח תודה שבאת לחגוג איתנו. זה ממש כדאי, לא?". אחרי פתיחה כזו מול כולם אפשר להתווכח? הדיון פשוט לא מספיק משמעותי בשביל להכנס אליו ויהיו דברים אחרים שנצטרך לדון בהם.

לגבי וידויי ההגעה- אני מאמינה שלדודים ובני המשפחה ניתן לצלצל בעצמנו וזה גם יהיה נחמד. אבל לחברים מהמעגל השני והלאה זו כבר תהיה בעיה, מפני שרק אתמול מישהו אמר לי שהוא תמיד אומר שהוא מגיע כדי לא להעליב את הזוג. החשיבה שלו דפוקה מהיסוד (כי הזוג יכעס הרבה יותר אם תשקר ותעלה להם כסף מאשר אם פשוט תודיע מראש), אבל לא חסרים שכמותו..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/2/13)

מסכימה עם מה שיום וליל כתבה 
סביר להניח שבן הזוג שלך אמר את הדברים מתוך התלהבות והסחפות, אבל להבא, תגידי לו שלפני שמדברים עם ההורים על החלטות - מתייעצים ביחד וחושבים עם כדאי. כדי שלא יציקו לכם.


----------



## bat1977 (11/2/13)

מאוד מבינה אותך.. 
גם אנחנו רצינו ללכת על עיצוב בסיסי שבסטנדרט, אבל כנראה שנצטרך להוסיף..והכי מכעיס שרוב האנשים יתרשמו מהיופי ויגידו "איזה אולם יפה" בלי להבין שזה על חשבוננו...
ועכשיו אחרי שפרקתי, נעבור לעצות:
- מרכזי שולחן - אף אחד לא באמת זוכר אם היו פרחים/אגרטלים או כלום...האם האולם נותן משהו בסטנדרט?
- אישורי הגעה - אהבתי את ההצעה של "חתן חדש" לגבי ה SMS - נראה לי שאאמץ... אבל אפשר לרתום חברים שיעשו טלפונים ויציגו עצמם כנציגי האולם/חברה לאישורי הגעה וכו..

אל תוותרו על ירח הדבש בגלל עיצובים שישמשו בדיוק 4 שעות!! 

בהצלחה


----------



## shira3121 (11/2/13)

לאנשים לא אכפת מהעיצוב 
חוץ מאנשים שמתחתנים בעצמם ולכן מסתכלים על זה. ואת יודעת עוד משהו גם אם כן -אז אנשים לא יגידו שהאולם שלכם מהמם ביופיו ,למי אכפת- אתם תהיו עוד שבוע בסרי לנקה.


----------



## niki86 (11/2/13)

בנושא אישורי ההגעה... 
בעיני מיותר לקחת חברה חיצונית לעשות את זה...
היום לרוב האנשים יש חבילות ללא הגבלה בטלפון, אני בטוחה שתוכלו למצוא 2-3 אחים/חברים שישמחו לעזור לכם עם קצת טלפונים...
כשאחותי התחתנה, אני ואחי עשינו אישורי הגעה לצד החתן, והאחים של החתן עשו לצד שלנו. לא הזדהיתי כאחות הכלה (גם אין שום סיכוי שזיהו אותי), אבל הצגתי את עצמי כ״שלום, מדברים מההפקה של החתונה של x ו-y, רצינו לדעת אם אתם מגיעים? כמה תהיו?״
האישורים בצורה הזאת הוכיחו את עצמם מדויקים לרמת הבודדים...


----------



## shira3121 (11/2/13)

אני כל הזמן עושה אישורים כאלו לחברים ואפילו אין צורך לשקר. פשוט אומרים: שלום מדברת שירה ואני מתקשרת מטעם דן ודנה לאשר הגעה לחתונה- האם תגיע ואם כן כמה אנשים וזהו.


----------



## orangeada (11/2/13)

לגמרי מבינה אותך... 
באמת שנורא קל ללכת לאיבוד בכל המסחרה הזו... ומזה שהספקים כל כך עושים עלינו כסף!! (הם מרוויחים בערב מה שחלקנו מרוויחים בחודש!! זה לא ייאמן.. איפה מחאת החתונות איפה?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  לא שאני מזלזלת בעבודה או במקצועיות שלהם אבל זה לגמרי ייצא מפרופורציה..

גם אני שקועה במחשבות לגבי הסידורי שולחן.. אני לא רוצה לקחת את חברת העיצוב של המקום- שלוקחת כ6000 שח, ואני לא יכולה לקחת (לפחות לא ברסמי) חברה אחרת כי יש קנס, ונותרתי לשבור את הראש מה לעשות לבד... אני מסכימה שאורחים לא באמת זוכרים מה היה שם (נראה לי שרק זוגות לפני/אחרי חתונה שמים לב לזה.. אורחים מן השורה לא ממש חושבים על זה).. ונכון שכשרואים פה את הקרידיטים רואים שאפשר לעשות דברים מדהימים אבל זה דורש המון השקעה ומאמץ ובסופו של דבר זה גם לא בהכרח זול יותר..

מצאתי לא מעט חנויות פרחים שמציעות סידורים נחמדים, אבל מצד שני לא חבל לזרוק 2000 שח על פרחים שינבלו אחרי כמה ימים? אני עוד בעצמי בהתלבטות. ..

בקיצור אני מסכימה עם התגובות מעליי שזה לא העיקר, וברור שזה מוסיף אבל כשהמקום יפה והאוכל טעים והחתונה שמחה זה לגמרי לא גורע שלא היו פמוטים או משהו אחר באמצע השולחן


----------



## ronitvas (11/2/13)

לא מסכימה בנוגע לספקים!!! 
ספקים, בכדי שיגיעו לרמה שאת רוצה בחתונה שלך צריכים להשקיע זמן, אנרגיה וכסף במקצוע שלהם ובהתפתחות המקצועית שלהם.
אני עובדת על אירוע מרגע שהזוג פונה אלי - שזה בין שמונה חודשים לשנה וחצי!!!!!
אז ממש אני לא עושה בערב אחד את מה שאת עושה בשנה.
אם תפרטי את כמות השעות שאני משקיעה באירוע תגיעי להרבה פחות משכר מינימום.
תחשבי כמה שעות את משקיעה בתכנון החתונה ותוסיפי על זה את ההשקעה הנוספת שלי כאשת מקצוע (השתלמויות, פרסום, שיווק וכדומה).
שלא ישמע שאני מקטרת, ממש לא!!!! אבל צריך להכניס קצת דברים לפרופורציה!


----------



## orangeada (12/2/13)

אני לא יודעת במה את עוסקת 
אבל התכוונתי לצלמים, דיג'יים ומעצבי אירועים. וצר לי, אבל זו תחושתי האישית, ושל לא מעט מסובביי שמתכננים חתונות בימים אלו, שלגמרי מרגישים שהתמחורים בתחום הזה יצאו קצת מפרופרוציה..

לא אמרתי שבערב זה שכר של שנה אלא של חודש.. 

בקיצור קצת פרקתי תסכולים, ואין סיבה שתקחי אישית, ולא הבנתי מה קשור השתלמויות או שיווק- זו חתונה כן? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

אני מפיקת אירועים 
הכוונה שלי הייתה שספק צריך להשקיע כסף, זמן, אנרגיות וכדומה בכל מיני פרמטרים שקשורים למקצוע.
זה בסדר לפרוק תסכול, בשביל זה אנחנו כאן
אבל צריך גם להבין שיש דברים שהם מעבר.
צלמים, לדוגמה, מעסיקים עובדים, עובדים המוווון שעות במהלך האירוע שלך וגם הרבה שעות אחריו בכדי שהחומרים יצאו הכי טוב שאפשר, משלמים מיסים, מחזיקים בביטוחים (שעולים לא מעט כסף) ובציוד יקר.
כל אלה עוד אחרים אולי נסתרים מעיני הזוגות, אבל הם חשובים שילקחו בחשבון.
שוב, אף אחד לא מסכן פה, אבל בשביל להכניס משכורת הביתה צריך גם להרוויח....


----------



## orangeada (12/2/13)

תראי, למשל לגבי צלם עשיתי סקר שווקים 
נורא גדול ופניתי לכ15 צלמים בערך, אם לא יותר, בכדי לקבל הצעת מחיר. אם נשים בצד את הסגנונות והכיון האמנותי שכל אחד מביא, עדיין יש פערים של כמה אלפי שקלים טובים ביניהם (כשאגב גם ביקשתי ללא אלבומים, פשוט בשביל לדעת נטו כמה הם לוקחים עבור הצילום). 

אם אגב הייתי מבקשת צלם לאותו מספר שעות לצילום אירוע אחר או סתם כי בא לי באופן וודאי המחירים היו מופחתים וזה מה שמעצבן..


----------



## pipidi (12/2/13)

צילום אירוע אחר גם דורש פחות השקעה יחסית 
לחתונה. 
יש ליווי לאורך כל היום כמעט של הצלמים, לאחר מכן יש עיבוד של התמונות, גם אם לא נעשה אלבום מודפס. וזה כמובן שעות נוספות של עבודה שהן נסתרות. וגם "בלבולי השכל" של הזוג לפני ואחרי האירוע הם זמן עבודה. 

אלו דברים שאולי קורים גם בסוגי אירועים אחרים, אך במינון נמוך יותר ובחשיבות פחותה יותר מצד בעלי האירוע עצמו.


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

מסכימה ומוסיפה 
אני מפיקה אירועים מכל הסוגים.
כמות ההשקעה שיש בחתונה היא פי כמה וכמה מאירועים אחרים.
כשלא מדובר על חתונה יש לי מלא לקוחות שסגרו עם צלמים רק מההתרשמות באתר וההמלצות שלי!
בחתונה בחיים זה לא עובר. זה פשוט סוג אחר של רצונות....


----------



## orangeada (13/2/13)

לא כל הצלמים עושים עיבודים.. ועדיין..


----------



## Ruby Gem (11/2/13)

את האנשים ממש לא מעניין העיצוב 
תהיי בטוחה, שאנשים יתעסקו בלאכול ולא בעיצוב

אף אחד לא זוכר איך נראה האולם, מה היה על השולחן ובאיזה צבע היו המפיות. זה לא באמת מה שחשוב. 
אל תוותרו על הירח דבש שלכם בשביל דבר כזה שולי (עם כמה שעיצוב יכול להיות מדהים- סה"כ זה לא באמת מה שעושה את האירוע).

תמיד יהיה לאנשים מה לומר. מי שבאמת אוהב אתכם ובא לשמוח איתכם- יפרגן לכם! 

אתם צריכים לשבת ביחד, לדבר, להחליט מה חשוב לכם ומה לא חשוב לכם. נראה לי שירח דבש ומקדמה לרכב הרבה יותר חשובים מעיצוב האולם ומשכירת חברה חיצונית לוידוא הגעה (ויש אלטרנטיבות זולות ופשוטות יותר).


----------



## lanit (11/2/13)

אבל זה עוד מלא זמן 
שניה לצד הפרקטי: מעבר לכך שאנשים באמת לא שמים לב למרכזי שולחן (מלבד אנשי DIY אולי), יש עוד 7 חודשים לחתונה שלכם! והחתונה של הבחור מהעבודה כבר היתה לפני כמה זמן- את חושבת שאנשים יזכרו וישימו לב?
לא! הם זוכרים שזה מקום יפה עם אוכל, טוב, ובתחושה הזו הם גם יגיעו לאירוע שלכם.

תראי, בכל שלב בחתונה צריך לעצור ולבדוק, כי מאוד קל להסחף. אבל כמו שכתבת, האם באמת שווה לך לוותר על ירח דבש לטובת עיצוב? או לטובת כל דבר אחר?
אצלנו בן הזוג היה "קול ההיגיון" שאמר על כל אלפיים ש"ח שזה טיסה לחו"ל, וזה נכון. אבל יש הרבה באמצע- יש אפשרות להביא עציצי פרחים ממשתלות, או להכין דברים מנייר באתרי DIY, או לקנות באטסי כל מיני קישוטים.
בקיצור, אם יש לך 7 חודשים, והעניין בוער בעצמותייך, יש דרכים להוציא פחות על עיצוב (שכאמור, יכול להוסיף, אבל בעיניי חסרונו לא גורע הרבה) ועדיין לצאת לירח דבש עליו חלמתם. מבטיחה לך שבדיעבד לא תתחרטי על ההחלטה הזו.


----------



## LoliLoli (11/2/13)

כל כך מבינה אותך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חודש לפני האירוע, ולפני שבוע נכנסתי ללחץ.
אצלינו בעבודה חלק מהאנשים מאוד רעים. בחורה אחת התחתנה בנובמבר
ועד היום ישנם רחשים על איזה אוכל לא טעים ואיזה חתונה לא משהו
ואני מודה זה מלחיץ מאוד!
מה עוד יותר מלחיץ- אחת מה"רעות" חגגה לבנה בר מצווה באולם סופר יקר
(הם אנשים מאוד מאוד עמידים, בעלה קבלן) האירוע הכיל 300 איש וכמובן הכל היה
בשביל ההצגה (אני לא מאמינה שיש ילד אי שם בעולם בן 13 שרוצה אירוע של 300 איש)

הם מצפים וחושבים שכל אחד יכול לערוך אירוע כזה...
אנחנו העדפנו ללכת על צנוע, העיצוב באולם מינימלי והאוכל סטנדרטי.

אחרי שיחה עם חברים טובים הם רק חיזקו אותי ואמרו
"יהיה שמח בחתונה ולא איכפת לנו מה יגישו באוכל או איך מרכזי השולחן נראים. שימי *** על כל אלה
שמעבירים ביקורת ותהני מהרגע"
מאותו רגע.... הרגשתי שלווה. 

אני חושבת שאנשים שלא איכפת להם ממכם יעבירו ביקורת גם אם תוציאי אלפי שקלים על עיצוב
וגם אם יגישו להם אוכל ישר מפריז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מי שאוהב אותכם, לא ישים לב לא למרכז שולחן ולא לצבע מפיות
אלא רק ירצה לרקוד ולשמוח איתכם!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/2/13)

אם אנשים ביקורתיים מלכתחילה 
הם תמיד ימצאו על מה להעביר ביקורת - אם זה לא על האולם, זה על השמלה, אם זה לא על השמלה, זה על העיצוב, אם זה לא על העיצוב זה על משהו אחר. 
אם הם כאלה שיש להם מה לומר- לא משנה מה תעשי, לא תצליחי לרצות אותם.


----------



## LoliLoli (11/2/13)

אני מסכימה איתך 100% אבל מלחיץ עדיין


----------



## Grace612 (11/2/13)




----------



## niki111 (11/2/13)

המשבר הזה קורה כמעט לכולם 
הייתי בעשרות חתונות בחיי. לא זוכרת את העיצוב באף אחת מהן. גם לי זה היה נראה כמו הדבר הכי חשוב בעולם כשתכננתי את החתונה שלי, שיהיה בדיוק עששיות ככה ונרות ככה ובדים כאלה. אבל אם תבקשי ממני לספר לך מה היה עיצוב בחתונה של אחותי האהובה, או החברה הכי טובה שלי- אין לי מושג. גם לא בחתונה האחרונה שהייתי בה. 

ראיתי כאן בפורום דברים מקסימים ומטריפים ב DIY וגם כאלה קנויים ואין לי ספק שלכזאת השקעה שמים לב. מצד שני, אין לי וכוח וכישרון לתפור מספרי שולחן או לקשט קשים או לחרוט מונוגרמות על כוסות, גם לא זמן. צריך לקחת בחשבון דברים כאלה הם השקעה אדירה של כסף וזמן. אין סוף לדברים שאפשר לעשות. אפשר גם להתחתן כמו הנסיך וויליאם וקייט. גם זה פונקציה של זמן, כסף (ותואר אצולה קטן). 
אני זוכרת שבערך יום אחרי שפירסמתי קרדיטים בפורום פירסמה מישהי חתונה כל כך מעוצבת ומתוקתקת למישעי שאפילו שרוכי הנעליים שם היו מותאמי צבעים. וכן הרגשתי שהחתונה שלי החווירה לעומתה. אבל כשראיתי את התמונות המדהימות שלנו ואת האושר בעיניים של המשפחות שלנו ואת המבט האוהב של בעלי, הבנתי שהייתה לנו חתונה כי בעולם. הכי אמיתית והכי מתאימה לנו. 

כאורחת בחתונה- הכי מהכל אני זוכרת את הזוג. את המבטים בדרך לחופה, דמעה פה ושם שנשרה (או במקרה שלי  בחתונה, צונמי של דמעות שכמעט ניגבתי את האף בהינומה), דברים מרגשים שהחתן אמר לכלה או להיפך. די ג'יי טוב  שרקדנו המון (אם כי בחתונות של אנשים שאני אוהבת אני כל כך שמחה שאני ארקוד גם לצלילי נהמות לוויתנים). וזהו. 

לגבי אישורי ההגעה. מגייסים ארבעה חברים, מחלקים מספרי טלפון וזהו. חבל על הכסף וכל חבר טוב ישמח לעזור. עשיתי את זה להמון חברים וכמו שנכתב פה, לא צריך לשקר. מדברת X מטעם החתן והכלה. ולא צריך יותר. 

והכי חשוב לנשום עמוק.


----------



## daimond1 (11/2/13)

לפני שהתחתנתי שאלתי את בת הדודה 
שלי (שהתחתנה 3 שנים קודם) מה היה מרכז השולחן אצלה בחתונה, זה ששילמה עליו לא מעט.
כמובן שלא קיבלתי תשובה, כי היא לא זכרה. גם אני לא זוכרת מה היה(אבל אני כן זוכרת את הסכומים שהמעצב רצה על 3 פרחים שנחים בתוך כוסיות קטנות.....).
לקחנו את מה שהאולם הציע, וזה הספיק. יש לך עוד 7 חוד', יכול להיות שעד אז העיצוב ישתנה (מה שהיה אצלנו, התחיל מנר גדול ובסוף העיצוב הבסיסי היה פמוט או משהו בסגנון).
לי לא היה חשוב מה יהיה על השולחן, כל עוד אני לא מוספיה על זה שקל (ואמרתי את זה גם למעצב, ששקל הוא לא יראה ממני על מרכזי שולחן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
אל תוותרי על ירח הדבש, אם מישהו עשה עיצוב ושילם הרבה כסף, אולי יש לו? אולי הוא רוצה להתחיל את החיים הזוגיים עם חור בכיס? אולי הוא אחד שמאוד חשוב לו "המסביב"? אי אפשר לדעת....


----------



## מנגו חצוף (11/2/13)

כפרות עליך תנשמי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מבינה אותך כל כך,
אם לא הייתי לי את אמא שלי שחיה בסרט שכל דבר לחתונה עולה 100 שקל ואז אני אומרת לה שזה 2000 והיא אומרת "נו יאללה אז עוד 2000" ואומרת לי את זה על כל דבר....   אני צריכה לרסן אותה כל הזמן
היא חשבה שצלם מגנטים לוקח 300 שקל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל מקרה, מהצורך שלי להרגיע אותה מצאתי לא מעט פתרונות...
למשל את אישורי ההגעה אני בכלל לא מבינה למה צריך לשלם על זה. חברות יש לך? אחים יש לך? תושיבי אותם, תמציאי להם שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, תעשו איזה שעתיים-3 מרוכזות של טלפונים כשאת לידה ומכוונת אותם וסגרתם עיניין. 

מרכזי שולחן- אחת הסיבות שרציתי להתחתן בגן פתוח זה כדי לא לדאוג לעוד פרחים. מסתבר שצריך. הסתכלתי עכשיו באתר של גני אליזה שלך ואני רוצה להגיד לך שכל המונומנטים והשנדלירים ששמים שם על השולחנות נראים לי מיותרים לגמרי. בשביל הרבע שעה שאנשים יושבים בשולחן ואוכלים ולא רואים אחת את השני ו ----
"יעקב!!! תעביר לי ת'חומוס!!" "איפה את שושנה אני לא רואה אותך!!!" "אני מאחורי הפמוט!!!"  
אז בשביל מה?
עוד לא התחלתי ממש לבדוק עלויות, אבל לקנות דלי פח קטן ומתוק, או איזה אגרטלון נמוך, זר פרחים יפה, אחותי את סוגרת את זה ב1000 שח גג. אם זה היה תלוי בי הייתי לוקחת את הנרות של הבסיס, מפזרת סביב זה עלי כותרת של ורדים וסוגרת את הבאסה, ויש סיכוי גבוה שאולי עוד אעשה את זה. 
תנשמי עמוק, ובואי להתייעץ על הורדת עלויות.
זאת החתונה שלך.
ואם אנשים זוכרים את המרכזי שולחן זה בגלל שהם היו יותר מידי זמן סביב השולחן. אם יהיה להם משעמם בשולחן הם יבואו לרקוד ולעשות שמח  תתרכזי סביב מה שחשוב באמת ותאספי שירים טובים לדי גי


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/2/13)

הרסת אותי


-חשוב לציין שאין שושנות במשפחה. כולם אצלנו ספרדים, זה שמות כמו "רותה" ו"אסתר" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





אבל תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני כנראה אקח את העצות של כולכם:

- אישורי הגעה באפן עצמאי: SMSים לצעירים, טלפון למבוגרים
- מרכז שולחן כנראה יכלול נר ועלים יבשים 
- החופה תיאלץ להיות יפה בפני עצמה (מתלבטת אם יש לי עצבים לרקום חופה)
- על סרי לנקה בכל מקרה נצטרך לחשוב שוב בהמשך, לצערי, אבל לפחות התקבלו כמה בשורות מאוד משמחות בימים האחרונים (החצי מפוטר מעבודתו הנוכחית [משרת סטודנט] וזומן לריאיון למשרה חדשה בתחום שלו, ועוד באוניברסיטה!, ומלגות לימודים שמכסות לי את השנה הבאה)

בקיצור, קמתי טוב הבוקר ועשיתם לי את הבוקר יותר טוב משציפיתי. באמת תודה לכל המגיבים על התגובות החמות והטיפים המעולים!


----------



## HadarGulash (11/2/13)

כיף לשמוע שהמצב רוח השתפר, ושאת מבינה 
שבאמת אין לך סיבה להיות עצובה בנושא הזה...החתונה שלך תהיה מהממת כי היא שלך, את לא צריכה שום עיצוב שיעשה אותה יפה יותר. נרות ועלים זה מספיק!

רק בנוגע לאישורי הגעה...לדעתי כדאי להתקשר לכולם, גם לצעירים, סמסים זה לא מספיק מחייב, אז לדעתי יש סיכוי גדול יותר שיגידו כן בסמס ובסוף לא יבואו...

עדיף להתקשר ולהגיד שזה מטעם האולם ולהבהיר שזה חשוב.


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

תראי כמה זה מהמם 
וגם יכול להיות כמתנות לאורחים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/2/13)

התקופה הזו רצופת לחצים 
גם אני לא רציתי לשלם כסף על עיצוב. ואז ראיתי את העיצוב הבסיסי שנותנים ורציתי משהו קצת יותר מעוצב- בשביל ההרגשה. 
אז הוצאתי 4,000 ש"ח על העיצוב. 
בדיעבד, אני לא מתחרטת על זה. זה היה פופולארי לומר שאני מתחרטת על זה- אבל זה הוסיף המון צבע ונתן לי הרגשה טובה. זה לא שהוצאתי סכום דמיוני על עיצוב, זו הייתה הוצאה בגדר הסביר, עם שליש פרחים ועם חופה מסורתית מעוצבת באופן מינימאלי. 

לדעתי, שבי עם בן זוגך ונסו לחשוב יחד מה "ישמח" אתכם. אנשים תמיד ידברו על האירוע - ימצאו על מה להתלונן. דווקא העיצוב - לא קשור כל כך למה אנשים יגידו. אנשים באמת לא שמים לב לזה אם זה חריג. אז נכון שהבן של ההיא מהעבודה השקיע המון כסף על עיצוב - אבל... זו הייתה בחירה שלו ולכם זה פחות חשוב. 
האירוע שלו היה האירוע שלו והאירוע שלך הוא האירוע שלך.

ואגב, הרבה מהתוספות שמשלמים עליהן הם יותר "בשביל הזוג" והאורחים פחות מרגישים אותם. לדוגמא, זיקוקים - לאורחים זה פחות משנה אם יהיו או לא יהיו. זה הזוג רוצה את הדברים האלו כי הם נותנים לו הרגשה טובה (כל זוג ומה שכיף לו). מניסיון שלי, אחרי אירועים, אורחים לא מדברים על "איזה סידורי שולחן יפים היו"... אנשים מדברים על האוכל (זה המבוגרים יותר- אוכל פחות מעניין את הצעירים - וגם, ככל שרחוקים מהזוג ככה יותר מדברים על האוכל...). 
יום אחרי - האורחים זוכרים רק אם היה להם כיף ונחמד, אם היה אוכל טוב ואם המוסיקה הייתה כיפית. לשאר הדברים, לא באמת מתייחסים. 

לגבי אישורי ההגעה- מניסיון - אלא אם כן יש לכם המון אורחים אפשר להסתדר מצוין גם בלי עזרה חיצונית. 
לדוגמא, אצלנו היו הרבה קבוצות - לדוגמא, מהעבודה שלי - מיניתי חברה קרובה שתעשה סבב בין האנשים ותברר מי מגיע. זה היה מאד אמין. מהעבודה של חמותי - היא ארגנה הסעה כי ככה מקובל אצלם ואנשים באו ונרשמו אצל חברה שלה להסעה. כך היה גם בשאר העבודות - כל אחד מינה מישהו שיהיה אחראי. במשפחה הקרובה- בעלי מינה בן דוד שישאל מי מגיע. 
לנו היו מעט מאד אורחים רחוקים שיש אי נעימות לשאול אם הם באים - אליהם התקשרנו, אני בעלי והגיסות שלי, כדי לשאול אם באים. לא חושבת שעשינו יותר מ-10 שיחות טלפון. המידע שקיבלנו היה מדויק.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/2/13)

ועוד נקודה לגבי העיצוב! 
סיכוי סביר שאם לא תזמיני עיצוב חיצוני, ביום החתונה המקום ישדרג לך- בגלל שזה השם שלהם והבנתי מהרבה זוגות, שנשאר עיצוב מהחתונה יום לפני והמקום צ'יפר אותם והשאיר להם... סה"כ, גם למקום יש אינטרס וזה מסוג הצ'ופרים שנותנים לזוגות. 

את יכולה לרמוז לנציגת המכירות שאם נשאר עיצוב מיום לפני היית שמחה אם יצ'פרו אותכם כי אין לכם כסף לעיצוב ותכננתם חתונה דלת תקציב.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (11/2/13)

מחזקת את רעיון העיצוב מאתמול!!! 
אצלינו יש מעבר די ארוך לכניסה לחופה. או שזה בחינם עם הרצפה, או שזה שטיח שעולה 1000 שקל. ימות העולם אני לא אשלח על שטיח 1000 שקל. בפגישה שחתמנו עם האולם התבכיינתי מולו על זה, ואיכשהו יצא שהוא בדק והזוג שמתחתן יום לפנינו שילם לו על השטיח אז הוא אמר יאללה אני משאיר לך אותו עוד יום. 
אופציה מעולה שסוגרת פינות.... תנסי לברר את זה עם בעל האולם או המעצבת או איש הקשר לפני היום המיוחל!


----------



## HadarGulash (11/2/13)

הייי לך....מבינה אותך מאוד אבל.. 
קודם כל תקחי נשימה גדולה, תסתכלי על החתן שלך ועל הזוגיות שלכם שהיא כנראה מדהימה (בכל זאת עומדים להתחתן..) ותשמחי על זה. באמת שזה הדבר הכי חשוב בכל האירוע הזה ואסור לשכוח את זה. כי אחרי האירוע זה רק את והוא והמשפחה שתקימו לכם...

אחרי זה תחשבי רגע על עצמך...מתי הייתה הפעם האחרונה שהיית בחתונה ונהנית ממנה כי הפרחים האדומים על השולחן היו פשוט מהממים? וכי השנדליר הזה בכניסה, היית פשוט מתה לאחד כזה בבית שלך... כנראה שזה לא קרה. וסביר שלרוב האנשים זה גם לא קרה...

אני חושבת שמי שהוא מאוד מוכשר ויודע לעצב דברים יפים, אז הגיוני שבחתונה שלו יהיו כמה קישוטים שהוא הכין בעצמו כי זה פשוט מאפיין אותו וזה מאוד מתאים...
אבל לבחורות כמוני, ולא יודעת אם גם כמוך, שהן לא ממש יצירתיות ואין להן את הזמן לעצב משהו בעצמן, אז שיעזבו את זה...באמת שאין למה.
ולהוציא על זה כסף? ממש ממש לא...

מה שהכי חשוב בחתונה זה שהאורחים יהנו ממנה, ויותר או פחות עיצוב זה לא מה שיגרום להם להתלהב... לעומת זאת, אוכל טוב כן, אלכוהול כן, אווירה כללית של שמחה, אושר ואהבה באוויר - כן כן כן (סתם נסחפתי עם הפרסומות של יס)

סרי לנקה זה חוויה לכל החיים שאתם לא תשכחו.... פרחים על השולחנות זה לא. וגם האורחת שלך שהתלהבה מאיזה עיצוב מיוחד, תאמיני לי... זה לא מה שעשה לה את היום.. חוצמזה שאין הרבה כאלה.

אני אישית לא זוכרת שום עיצוב משום חתונה שהייתי בה... כן יש בפורום בנות שעשו חתונות מדהימות, אבל זה דברים שהן הכינו בעצמן כי הן מוכשרות... אז הגיוני שהן ישקיעו בזה. לא כל אחד צריך להיות מוכשר באותה רמה, או לעצב באותה הרמה...

נגיד אצלי בחתונה לא יהיה בכלל עיצוב, כי זה לא אני או החצי שלי... זה לא מעניין אותנו והחתונה הזאת היא שלנו והכסף הזה הוא שלנו ולא של אף אחד אחר.
בחתונה של אחותי (בעתיד, היא קטנה) לעומת זאת אני בטוחה שיהיה עיצוב מדהים, כי זאת היא, וזה מתאים לה.

בקיצור.......כי חפרתי ממש, אם זה לא את שלא יהיה שם. החתונה היא שלך! ושל חבר שלך! וזהו!

ולגבי אישורי הגעה...זה בולשיט...הרוב הגדול של הזוגות עושים את זה לבד או בעזרת חברים, אין סיבה שאתם לא...

ותהני מהארגונים, החתונה זה כמה שעות..הארגונים זה כמה חודשים.


----------



## yael rosen (12/2/13)

יקרה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 
טוב, קפצתי לכאן ממש לרגע (אני שוקעת ביותר מידי מבחנים, יור מידי סיכומים, יותר מידי מירקורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)
ואין לי זמן לקרוא את כל השרשור - אז אני מתנצלת מראש...

אין יותר ממני שמבינה אותך - היו לי 2000 שקלים לכל העיצוב של כל האירוע (כולל ההזמנות, פרחים, חופה, כרטיסי הושבה ה-כ-ל!!)
למה את לא מדברת איתי??? יש לי ים פתרונות עבורך, ובעיקר חיבוקים מנחמים ומילים של הזדהות ועידוד!!!

בסוף, בסוף, בסוף, אף אחד לא זוכר את הפרחים או את העיצוב - אנשים זוכרים את האווירה! 
העיצוב הוא יותר בשבילך - ואם הוא בשבילך, את חופשיה לעשות מה שיעשה לך טוב, ולא כמו שמישהו עשה פעם בגנים האלו.

אני חושבת שזאת חוכמה קטנה אוד להוציא סכומי עתק על עיצוב ואז להתגאות בזה, אין על מה להתגאות, לא מעורב בזה שום דבר אישי (חוץ מהכסף של ההורים - חוכמה גדולה)
זה מעיד רק על סדרי עדיפויות בעייתים משהו... 

יקירתי, יש רגעים כאלו, ועוד יהיו הרבה 
נסי להזכיר לעצמך את המהות - כל הזמן - היא לא סובבת סביב מרכזי שולחן - אלא סביבך וסביב חתנך אהובך
ולגבי עיצוב זול אישי שייתן תחושה של משהו שהוא שלכם - דברי איתי!!
אני פה בשבילך לעצות או סתם מילים חמות והזדהות!
רצה חזרה לסיכומים


----------



## simplicity83 (12/2/13)

כתבתי ומחקתי וכתבתי ומחקתי... 
אני אתחיל מהעובדה שאת יודעת כמה אני מעריכה אותך, את היצירתיות שלך ואת הנכונות לעזור. 
ולכן אני מרגישה בנוח להגיב ולפתוח את הנושא הזה, כי זה כל הזמן נרמז ומפוזר כעקיצות פה ושם, אבל הפעם זה כבר ממש בוטה. 

אני חושבת שהודעה שלך ממש לא במקום. או לפחות איך שיצא לך הניסוח, בנסיון לעודד את דניה. 

"אני חושבת שזאת חוכמה קטנה מאוד להוציא סכומי עתק על עיצוב ואז להתגאות בזה, אין על מה להתגאות, לא מעורב בזה שום דבר אישי (חוץ מהכסף של ההורים - חוכמה גדולה)
זה מעיד רק על סדרי עדיפויות בעייתים משהו... "

למה צריך לזלזל ככה במי שבוחר להשקיע כסף על עיצוב? (או על כל דבר אחר..) 
נתחיל ממה שאני תמיד אומרת - מה שנחשב סכומי עתק בשבילי יכול להיות גרושים בשביל מישהי אחרת. 
נמשיך בעובדה שכסף הוא לא תמיד של ההורים, ואנשים מבוגרים מסוגלים לתכנן ולחשב על מה הם רוצים ויכולים להרשות לעצמם להוציא כסף ועל מה לא. 
סדרי עדיפויות בעייתים זה לא. כמובן שאם מישהו נכנס לחובות מטורפים בשביל החתונה זה מיותר לדעתי, אבל להכליל ככה.. זה מוגזם. 
ונסיים בעובדה שדברים יכולים להיות אישיים גם אם השקיעו בהם הרבה כסף... 

עוד דבר, דווקא DIY זה משהו שקשה להעריך בכסף - גם אם פיזית מוציאים מעט כסף (ושוב, יש גם מי ש-2000 בשבילה זה מוגזם ומיותר) - 
הזמן שמשקיעים הוא אינסופי, אי אפשר לכמת את זה בכסף. אפילו שנהנים תוך כדי. 
שלא לדבר על דברים שמשתמשים בהם כי יש אותם בבית והם לא נכנסים לחישוב. 
ולראייה, כשביקשו ממני למכור את הדברים שהכנתי, פשוט לא הצלחתי להגיע להחלטה על מחיר שיצדיק את זה. 
כי מעבר לעלויות בסיסיות של מה שקניתי, הציוד שהיה לי, הזמן, האהבה וכל ההשקעה - זה לא משהו שאפשר לכמת לדעתי. 

אני שואלת אותך בכנות (ואת כמובן לא חייבת לענות על זה) - אם היית יכולה להרשות לעצמך להשקיע עוד כסף בעיצוב (או בתחום אחר יקר לליבך) - לא היית עושה את זה? 
זו בדיוק הדוגמא לאיך שעוד כסף היה יכול להביא ליצירה של עוד DIY מהמם עם נגיעה אישית, ולא סתם חוכמה גדולה של בזבוז כסף של ההורים. 

שלא נדבר על זה, שאני לא חושבת שיש משהו רע בלהוציא הרבה כסף על עיצוב (שוב,בהנחה שאפשר לעמוד בזה וזה לא מביא להפסדים) שעושה מעצבת.
לא כולם יודעים לעשות DIY ולא כולם אוהבים את זה או שיש להם זמן להשקיע בזה. ( time is money בעולם המודרני זה אחד הביטויים הכי נכונים לצערי) 
ואם הם יכולים להרשות לעצמם מעצב/ת שיגשימו להם את חתונות חלומותיהם - מה טוב. 
זה לא הופך את זה לפחות טוב, מאשר הדברים שאנחנו עשינו במו ידינו. 

מה שכן, אני מסכימה במאה אחוז עם הסיפא שלך - מה שחשוב זה המהות של הזוג והאירוע ובוודאי שלא מרכזי השולחן או השביל לחופה.


----------



## yael rosen (12/2/13)

אני מתנצלת 
לא התכוונתי לפגוע!
סליחה


----------



## simplicity83 (12/2/13)

זה בסדר, לא נעלבתי 
אני שלמה במאה אחוז עם הבחירות שלי. 

פשוט היה לי חשוב להבהיר את הנקודה הזו. 
שכל אחד ישקיע כמה שהוא רוצה במה שהוא רוצה.. 
העיקר שכולם מרוצים בסוף


----------



## yael rosen (12/2/13)

הכוונה 
הייתה לגרום לה להרגיש טוב יותר למרות שאנשים מהללים את האירוע ההוא באליזה
אני כנראה במצב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בתקופת בחינות.. לא כדאי שאכתוב בתקופה הזו.
את צודקת וזאת לא הייתה הכוונה - רק לגרום לה לא להסתכל על הדברים האלו, כי זה יכול לתסכל נורא.


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

לא יכולתי להתנסח טוב יותר 
חשוב לי לציין שזה ממש בסדר לעשות בחירות יקרות, גם אם זה לא עומד בקנה אחד עם המחירים שבנות אחרות מוכנות לשלם.
כל אחד והשיקולים שלו.
אם מישהו רוצה להוציא את הכסף, שיהנה! לא מוצאת פסול בזה!!!
אני חושבת שיש מקום בפורום לכולם, לא רק לאלה שחוסכות.

אני מודה שאני פעמים רבות בוחרת את הרף הגבוה יותר. אני עושה את השיקולים שלי וטוב לי עם זה. 
לא רוצה להיכנס לאף אחד לכיס וגם לא רוצה שיכנסו לכיס שלי.

פעמים רבות נוצרת תחושה לא נעימה, כפי שכבר כתבו בעבר בפורום, שמי שמוציאה סכום גבוה ממה שאחרות מוציאות היא פראיירית או שדפקו אותה.
אני חושבת שזה ממש לא במקום. אני זוכרת מספיק קרדיטים של בנות שהתנצלו שהן הוציאו המון כסף (הכל עניין יחסי כמובן) על החתונה. דווקא במקרים האלה אני מרגישה חוסר נוחות. למה צריך להתנצל על הבחירות שלך אם את שלמה וטוב לך עם מה שבחרת. ואת יודעת מה? גם אם הן עשו בחירות שגויות והן משלמות עליהן, עדיין אלה הבחירות שלהן שנעשו מתוך הצרכים שלהן והיו נכונות להן - וזה בסדר לשלם את המחיר..... ככה לומדים. 

ובנימה אופטימית זאת, הייתי שמחה לראות יותר מגוון, לכאן או לכאן


----------



## Tara Yashar (12/2/13)

מסכימה עם כל מילה


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (12/2/13)

מבלי לשים לב אם עם לשים לב.... 
את פוגעת בדברייך באלה שכן החליטו להשקיע בנושאי העיצוב ולהוציא על הדברים האלו כסף ועשו את ההחלטות שמתאימות להם.

הייתי מצפה מבעלת תפקיד בפורום לא לכתוב דברים בסגנון:

"אני חושבת שזאת חוכמה קטנה אוד להוציא סכומי עתק על עיצוב ואז להתגאות בזה, אין על מה להתגאות, לא מעורב בזה שום דבר אישי (חוץ מהכסף של ההורים - חוכמה גדולה)
זה מעיד רק על סדרי עדיפויות בעייתים משהו... "

הייתי מצפה מכול אדם לכבד את האחר ואת החלטותיו ולא "לרדת" עליו או להפוך אותם לפחות טובים, כי הוא החליט אחרת.

אני בטוחה שכול אחת הייתה שמחה אם היא הייתה יכולה להגשים את כול החלומות שלה בחתונה האישית שלה (כן עיצוב, לא עיצוב, כן ירח דבש לא ירח דבש והלאה והלאה) וכול זוג עושה את ההחלטה הנכונה בשבילם מבלי לבטל אף אחד אחר.

אני מצטערת, אבל תגובות מהסוג שלך גורמות לי להפסיק לקרוא בפורום הזה ולהצטער ששיתפתי את החתונה שלי.

מיה


----------



## MYAMANOR18 (12/2/13)

* או עם לשים לב...


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

מיה, אני מקווה שכשתקומי בבוקר 
תחשבי אחרת לגבי ההימצאות שלך בפורום ולגבי הקרדיטים שלך שמהווים השראה והערצה, לי לפחות, אבל בטוחה שלעוד רבים פה בפורום.
התרומה שלך גדולה מאוד - ואני מתכוונת לנדיבות ליבך בעזרה לגולשים הן בייעוץ, הן ברעיונות היצירתיים והן בהשאלה של הפריטים שהיו בחתונה שלך.
זה לא מובן מאליו ואני מברכת על כך!

אני חושבת שיעל הסבירה מהיכן נבעו ההתבטאויות. לפעמים אנחנו לא שמים לב ושום דבר לא נעשה מכוונה רעה.

אני ממש אשמח אם תחליטי להישאר איתנו


----------



## onestylishbride (12/2/13)




----------



## arapax (12/2/13)

אני אוהבת עיצוב, מאד 
ובשיא הכנות אני אומרת לך - אף אחד לא זוכר את זה. 
אם את בוחרת להשקיע בעיצוב - ולא משנה אם את משלמת למישהו שיעצב עבורך או מתחילה מעכשיו בשורה של פרויקטי DIY כי זה לוקח זמן, תשומת לב, חיפושים והתלבטויות - תעשי את זה כי זה חשוב לך, לא כי את מפחדת ממה שאנשים יגידו. 

כי חוץ מכם, ומאנשים שמתחתנים שבועיים עד חדשיים אחריך ונמצאים בתוך התהליך הזה בעצמם, אף אחד לא בוחן את מרכזי השולחן שלך או סופר כמה פרחים תלו לך על החופה. אני לא אומרת שזה לא תורם - זה כן, ואולי אפילו ממלט קריאת וואו פה ושם מחלק מהאנשים אם העיצוב מושקע (ומושקע לא אומר בהכרח יקר, אלא פשוט כזה שהשקיעו בו מחשבה ותכנון חכם), אבל בסופו של דבר, זה לא מה שזוכרים מהאירוע. 

בן הזוג שלי, שראה אותי רכונה מעל שלל פריטים לאירוע, כשסביבי מפוזרים ניירות, כלים מיוחדים, ושקיות, אמר לי לאורך כל הדרך, שממילא אף אחד לא ישים לב לזה, ומי שכן, רוב הסיכויים שיחשבו שזה קנוי, אז בשביל מה כל ההשקעה והזמן והשרירים התפוסים, והוא כנראה צדק, אבל לי זה לא שינה, כי כש*אני* נכנסתי למקום וראיתי את כל הדברים שהכנתי ממוקמים שם, זה עשה *לי* טוב על הלב. כי ידעתי שאם זה לא יהיה שם, זה ירגיש פחות אירוע שלי, כי זו אני, ואלה התחביבים שלי וזה הכיף שלי. 

אם הכיף שלך הוא ירח דבש בסרי לנקה, אז אין על מה לדבר בכלל. 

ולגבי אישורי ההגעה - אני ואחותי (שנשמעת בדיוק כמוני בטלפון) עשינו את האישורים לצד שלו, ולא רק שאף אחד לא זיהה את הקול שלי, איש אחד אפילו לא הבין על מי אני מדברת ואמר לנו שאין בנאדם כזה במשפחה שלו(!) חבר אחד של הבחור כן חשב שהוא זיהה אותי, אבל לצערו הוא דיבר עם אחותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ונראה לי שזה מקרה ברור של הסחפות עם החתונה למקומות שהם לא הכרחיים. תגייסי אח/אחות/זוג חברים טובים, ואתם מתקתקים את האישורים בלי בעיה. אנשים שיש סיכוי יותר טוב שיזהו אותך תאצילי על מישהו אחר, ותסגרו עניין. אם אתם מחפשים אילו סעיפים אפשר לקצץ מהתקציב, זה מקום טוב להתחיל ממנו.


----------



## Fable1 (12/2/13)

הי, אני מתחתנת במאי ומוכרחה לשאול 
מה כל כך בעייתי בזה שיזהו אותך בשיחת הטלפון? 
אני לא אוהבת את הרעיון שאנשים יטרחו ויבואו בשבילי לארוע בעוד שאני, בשיחת הטלפון המוקדמת איתם, אתחזה למישהי אחרת....


----------



## yulka303 (12/2/13)

כי לרוב האנשים לא יהיה נעים להגיד לכלה בפנים 
שהם לא באים לחתונה שלה (מסיבה זו או אחרת)


----------



## yulka303 (12/2/13)

זה לא קצת צבוע שרוב השרשור מלא בתגובות 
של "אף אחד לא זוכר את העיצוב" אבל כולן מתמוגגות למראה של קרדיטים שבהם העיצוב מושקע, ולרוב DIY (כולל אותי)?


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

נראה לי שזה מהמקום של להגיד 
זה בסדר גם אם לא יהיה עיצוב יוצא דופן....
אבל זה גם לא סוטר את העובדה שנהנים מחתונות מושקעות ועם עיצוב מיוחד.
אני, אישית, חושבת שעיצוב נחוץ מאוד, למרות שאני לרוב בדעת מיעוט.
אבל, אני גם מבינה שבמכלול כל ההוצאות, אם עושים סדר עדיפויות ומחליטים על מה לחסוך אז העיצוב הוא בין הדברים הראשונים שמורידים ממנו או שמורידים את כולו.
בארה"ב זה לא מתאפשר כי המקומות עירומים (שלא כמו בישראל) ולכן העיצוב הוא חובה. אין אפשרות לא לעצב והעלות נעה (לרוב) סביב 25% מעלות האירוע. זאת ההוצאה הכי גדולה אחרי אוכל.
פה כלות מורידות בדברים אחרים, ביניהם איפור ושיער. אצלי זה לא נתפס, אבל אצלהן זה מאוד מקובל....


----------



## shira3121 (12/2/13)

יש הבדל גדול למה שמים לב אנשים שמתחתנים 
או התחתנו בתקופה האחרונה לבין מה שהאורחים שמים לב אליו ולכן אין כאן סתירה או צביעות. ובנוסף מי שכותבות שלהוציא על עיצוב זה בזבוז הן לא בהכרח אלו שמחמיאות על עיצוב בקרדיטים.


----------



## FayeV (12/2/13)

ממש לא 
האם עיצובי ה-DIY שמסתובבים פה בפורום מדהימים? כן. זה עדיין לא משנה את דעתי שעיצוב הוא לא חלק גדול בחתונה, אבל זו היא עדיין רק דעתי.


----------



## Bobbachka (12/2/13)

לקח לי זמן לענות על השרשור... 
כי היה לי קשה לומר "אף אחד לא שם לב לעיצוב".
נכון, אף אחד לא בא לומר לי בסוף החתונה "איזה עיצוב יפה היה לכם" או "איזה מרכזי שולחן מהממים". אבל אני ידעתי מראש שזה חשוב לי.
אני דמיינתי את החתונה שלי עם פרחים לבנים והיה לי חשוב כחלק מהחזון שלי שיהיו בה עיצוב עשיר של פרחים לבנים.
תיקצבתי את הנושא מראש וידעתי שזה יבוא לי על חשבון דברים כמו ירח הדבש (ובגלל זה אנחנו נסענו לאיטליה למשל ולא ליעד אקזוטי), עשיתי חיפושים והשוואות מחירים ובסופו של דבר הגעתי למעצב שתאם את המחירים שאני מוכנה לשלם ולסכום שאני מוכנה לשלם.
יש בנות שיחשבו שלהוציא 4,000 ש"ח על עיצוב זה מטורף, אבל לי זה היה חשוב להרגשה הפנימית שלי ולאופן שאני ראיתי בו את הערב שלנו.

אני אגב לא חושבת ש4,000 שקלים על עיצוב יכריעו את הטיול שלכם לסרילנקה. אז לא טסים יומיים אחרי החתונה, אלא חצי שנה מאוחר יותר ובזמן הזה חוסכים את ה4,000 שקלים בחזרה.
ולגבי מעצב במחירים שפויים, תנסי לפנות למעצב שעבדתי איתו, הוא נמצא באיזור שלך (פרדס חנה) ואני חושבת שאם תעמידי אותו במסגרת תקציב קשיחה הוא יוכל עדין להציע לך עיצוב נחמד.


----------



## Bobbachka (12/2/13)

וקצת פספסתי את הפואנטה. 
מה שרציתי לומר זה שאת חייבת לדבוק ברצונות שלך. החתונה שלך לא צריכה להיראות או להרגיש כמו החתונה של חברה שלך, חברה שלך לעבודה או מה שזה לא יהיה. היא צריכה להרגיש כמוכם- כזוג.
ולכן צריכה להתאים למה שחשבתם עליו מלכתחילה.
כמו שאמרו לפני, לא העיצוב הוא זה שיעשה את החתונה, אלא אתם כזוג.


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/2/13)

אהובתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
מי כמוך יודעת כמה אני מקנאה ביכולות היצירתיות שלך!

עם זאת, במסגרת היותי חסרת כל יכולת אמנותית/יצירתית  שהיא (ברמה של לשאול עד גיל 16 אם הבגדים שלי מתאימים), אני שמה פחות דגש על פרחים והתפאורה באירוע. חשוב לי שיגידו שהיה אירוע כיפי, וכידוע בימינו "כיפי" נתפס לפי: איך היה האוכל (דבר אחד טוב באליזה), איך הייתה המוזיקה, וכמה אלכוהול היה. מעבר לזה פשוט לא מעניין אותי. פשוט, אני מתבאסת מהאמירות שיהיו ברקע ומתקשה להשלים עם זה. 

לא נוכל לדחות את הטיול, מפני שאני סטודנטית ובמהלך השנה לא יתאפשר לנו לסוע. אולי אחרי התואר, אם יהיה כסף, אבל למה לדחות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה על העידוד!


----------



## Bobbachka (12/2/13)

נו אז מה הבעיה?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם את לא שמה על העניין דגש, אז מה אכפת לך?!?
כמו שאמרת את רוצה אירוע כיפי עם אוכל ומוזיקה טובים וזה מבחינתך יהיה אירוע ה"חלומות" שלך, למשוואה לא נכנס בכלל עניין העיצוב וזה בסדר גמור!!
אנשים לא יחשבו שהיה אירוע פחות טוב על בסיס העיצוב שלך אלא בהתבסס על  האווירה, האוכל והמוזיקה. אין לך מה לחשוש ולהתרגש וחלילה לא להיות עצובה בגלל זה. תהיי שלמה עם עצמך ועם ההחלטות שלך וללא ספק תוכלי להנות הרבה יותר מההכנות והחתונה עצמה.


----------



## FayeV (12/2/13)

חייבת להוסיף עוד משהו 
אני יודעת שזה קשה, אבל תהיי חייבת להתנתק מהאמירות, כי אנשים תמיד ידברו, ולא תמיד על דברים שהיו בשליטתך (אני לא מנסה להלחיץ אותך, חס וחלילה!). זה יכול לרדת לרמה של, איך המלצר פנה לאורח או כמות מלח שהייתה\לא הייתה במנה. אנשים שאוהבים להעביר ביקורת, יעבירו ביקורת תמיד ובכל מצב, לכן תשחררי ותתחילי לתכנן את ירח הדבש השווה שלך!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/2/13)

מצטרפת למה שכתבו 
אנשים תמיד מוצאים מה להגיד. הכי חשוב שאת תהיי שלמה עם הבחירות שלך - כי לא תצליחי לרצות את כולם. 
אם תשקיעי בעיצוב, יגידו לך שזה בזבוז כסף כי אף אחד לא זוכר, אם תתחתני במקום מאד יקר יגידו לך שזה בזבוז כסף וחבל, תשמרו קצת להמשך החיים, אם תתחתני במקום זול, יגידו שניסית לחסוך על האורחים. 

זה מזכיר לי שתמיד אנשים מעירים לי על מה שיש לי בצלחת: 
כשאני אוכלת מעט, אומרים לי שאני לא אוכלת מספיק... כשאני אוכלת משהו לא בריא- מעירים לי גם על זה. כשאני אוכלת הרבה - אומרים שאני מגזימה. 

אנשים שהם קוטרים - זה בגנים שלהם. תמיד ימצאו איך לסובב את המצב כך שיוכלו לקטר!


----------



## arapax (12/2/13)

בכלל לא 
כי בחתונה, מי שנכנס פנימה לא רואה את התמונה המסוגננת של כל פריטי ההזמנה ופתקאות ההושבה וכו' יחד, כמו אצל simplicity. או את לוח ההשראה של מישהי בפינטרסט. הוא גם לא רואה בשרשרת את כל עבודות ה- DIY, כמו שקורה בקרדיטים.

מרבית האורחים נכנסים למקום, מחפשים את החתנכלה, לוחצים יד להורים, והולכים לבדוק מה מגישים בקבלת פנים. אחר כך הם מסתכלים על השמלה שלך, בודקים אם הנעליים של החתן מצוחצחות מספיק, צוחקים מהבדיחה הקבועה של הרב, והולכים לבדוק מה יש בבופה. אחרי זה, הם רוקדים שיר אחד או שניים כדי שתהיה להם תמונה, והולכים הביתה. 

אנחנו מקבלות כאן תמצית מאד ממוקדת של האירוע, עם דגש איפה שהכלה (ובמקרים נדירים, החתן) רוצים לשים את הדגש. זוגות שהשקיעו ב- DIY, או בעיצוב באופן כללי, תראי את הדגש הזה גם בקרדיטים שלהם. וכן, זה יכול להיות מרהיב, וכן, את תרגישי את ההתלהבות של הבנאדם ממעשה ידיו או מההשקעה שלדעתו היתה שווה את זה והשתלמה, וכולנו נאנח בשביעות רצון, כי זה יפה... אבל זה לא אומר שיותר מעשרה אחוז מכלל האורחים שמו לב למשהו מזה, ו- 9% מתוכם זה כנראה חברים של הזוג, שידעו מראש שזה מה שיהיה כי יש סבירות גבוהה שביום יום הם נהנים ממתנות מעשה ידיהם של אחד או יותר מבני הזוג. וזה ממש לא אומר שכעבור שבוע, חודש או חצי שנה, מישהו מהם ידע לומר מה היה במרכז השולחן באותו ערב. 

זה יפה, זה יכול לתרום המון לאווירה, אבל כמעט אף אחד לא זוכר את זה.


----------



## onestylishbride (12/2/13)

אני דווקא לגמרי קיבלתי תגובות אחרות... 
אני חשבתי שרק אני ואמא שלי נשים לב לכול הפרטים הקטנים ולכול מה שעמלנו עליו וממש ממש טעינו!
אנשים עד היום אומרים לי שרמת הגימור של החתונה הייתה משהו שהם בחיים לא ראו, עד לרמת הדובדבנים בשולחן המתוקים,הנשיקות בצנצנת הקטנה על השולחן ועד לתגית על שקיות החלה.
אז בעיני, זה ממש לא נכון שאנשים לא שמים לב ועובדה שהיום אחרי תשעה חודשים אנשים זוכרים.
אני לא חושבת שאדם צריך לעשות משהו בגלל ששמים לב אליו או לא, אלא בגלל שזה חשוב לו ונותן לו הרגשה טובה.

מיה


----------



## Lia78 (12/2/13)

זה נכון 
כי החתונה שלך היתה מאד מאד מיוחדת (מככבת אצלי בפינטרס, אגב) והעיצוב והDIY היו מרכיב חשוב בה (לפחות לפי הקרדיטים שפרסמת כאן)

אבל במרבית החתונות, בוודאי החתונות במקומות סגורים, העיצוב הוא יותר חלק מהאווירה הכללית של המקום ופחות שמים לב למרכזי שולחן כאלה או אחרים ומי ששם לב (בדרכ) אלו ה(א)נשים שהנושא מדבר אליו, ואני חושבת שלזה arapax התכוונה בהודעה שלה.

ובאמת, אני חושבת שחבל לקחת ללב ולהפגע, אני מקווה שתמשיכי לכתוב, כי יש לך רעיונות מצוינים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם אם בחתונה שלנו לא יהיה הרבה DIY כן יש מחשבה על איך אני רוצה שהחתונה והמקום יראו וזה לא קשור לעניין כלכלי, או בכמה תקצבתי את סעיף העיצוב זה קשור לחשיבה מסוימת, לרעיון הכללי ומה שמדבר אלי ספציפית. 
וזה מה שחשוב לדעתי בסופו של דבר, שהחתונה תהיה החתונה של הזוג ולא של מישהו אחר או בגלל שמישהו אחר עשה X אני אעשה X++


----------



## דניאל ואורן (13/2/13)

בחתונה שלך, אני בטוחה ששמו לב! 
בגלל שאצלך נעשה עיצוב שהוא יוצא דופן מבחינת רמת ההשקעה ותשומת הלב לפרטים הקטנים. 
הוספת שוזרות פרחים ושולחן קינוחים וחלות לשבת, שזה משהו שנדיר מאד לראות בחתונות. 

אני חושבת שכשהנגיעה היא קטנה- פחות שמים לב ואז זה יותר עבור הזוג או עבור הכלה שנהנתה מהעשיה. אבל אצלך, זו הייתה נגיעה מאד משמעותית והיה ממש קונספט. 
זה משהו שלא כל אחת יכולה לעשות - לא מבחינת משאבים כספיים ולא מבחינת יכולת ותשומת לב לפרטים. 
אצלך, היו הרבה מאד פרטים קטנים שהתחברו לשלם מאד משמעותי!

תראי, בדיעבד, במבט לאחור, היה יכול להיות מאד נחמד אם הייתי מוסיפה נגיעה אישית לעיצוב. אבל... הייתי מאד מוגבלת בזמן (אני עובדת המון שעות) וגם - בכישורים (פחות ניסיון ב-DIY). 
ולא היה לי מי שיסדר את הפריטים במקום האירוע ביום החתונה... מקום האירוע היה אצלנו בסוג של "אמצע" אז אף אחד לא גר לידו. ידעתי שעם מגבלות הזמן שלי, לא אוכל לעשות משהו מושקע ברמות שהייתי רוצה שיהיה, אז ויתרתי. 
בעיני זה מקסים שמשקיעים בפרטים הקטנים, שעושים עבודות DIY ומשקיעים מאד בעיצוב ואני בהחלט חושבת ששמים לב ושזה מוסיף - במיוחד אם יש איזשהו חוט מקשר בין כל הדברים. 
יכול להיות שלא כל האורחים שמים לב- במיוחד גברים, כי פחות זוכרים את העיצוב אלא אם כן הוא מאד בולט (לטובה או לרעה). מודה ומתוודה שגם אני, ברוב המקרים לא זוכרת (אני כן זוכרת מה היה אצלי, פשוט לא מה היה אצל אנשים אחרים - אא"כ זה היה מאד לא לטעמי או מאד מאד לטעמי). ויחד עם זאת, זה שאורחים לא זוכרים את זה, לא אומר שאין לזה ערך.


----------



## onestylishbride (12/2/13)

ואני גם לא חושבת שזה לעניין לשפוט חתונה... 
של אחת מחברות הפורום האם אנשים שמו לב או לא על מה שהיא עמלה והשקיעה?
אני מאמינה שאת יכולה לדבר מהניסיון האישי שלך אבל מאיפה את יודעת האם אנשים שמו לב או לא? על פי מה את מחליטה?
בת זוגתו של אביו של בעלי הייתה בחתונה שלה ואמרה לי שהיא שמה לב לכול דבר והוקסמה.
אז בעיני זה קצת מוגזם להגיד "לא שמו לב" מבלי שאת היית ויודעת.


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/2/13)

היי מיה, 
חס ושלום, זו לא הייתה הכוונה. לדעתי- של אף אחת מהמגיבות.

פשוט, בהרבה מהמקרים, אנשים יוצאים מהאירוע וכבר לא זוכרים מה היה במרכז השולחן. המרמור- מבחינתי- הוא שאני צריכה לוותר על יעד אקזוטי בשביל פרחים שביציאה המאולם לא יזכרו.
DIY זו לא אופציה מכיוון שמדובר על תקופה שהיא מיד לאחר המבחנים ולא יהיה לי זמן להתעסק בזה, אבל זה לא אומר שאני לא מעריכה (ומעריצה) את כל המשקיעות בעיצובים מעשה ידיהן.

למען האמת, בעיני, אם לכלה יש תקציב והחלום שלה זה מלא מלא מלא פרחים- שיהיה לבריאות. הייתי באירוע שהושקעו בו 30,000 ש"ח רק על הפרחים והיה מקסים אבל זה באמת חריג הסכום הזה.

אבל יש כלות שמעדיפות לחלק את התקציב באפן שונה. יש כלה שתטוס לאירופה להביא שמלה, יש כלה שתעדיף לתקצב בר מתוקים, כלה שתעדיף לשמור תקציב להגעה במסוק- וכלה שתרצה לשמור את הכסף לירח דבש, לרכב, או לחסוך לילד.

אני אגיד בפה מלא- אני מקנאה בבנות שיש להן תקציבים מטורפים, אני פשוט לא יודעת אם הייתי בוחרת לשים אותם על פרחים, זה הכל.


----------



## arapax (12/2/13)

איפה שפטתי את החתונה שלך? 
אני לא שופטת אף אחת. אם תקראי את ההודעות שלי בשרשור הזה, אמרתי בדיוק את מה שאת אמרת - מי שרוצה להשקיע בעיצוב (ואני השקעתי בעיצוב שלי, הרבה זמן ומחשבה ועבודת יד), שיעשה את זה כי זה חשוב לו, ולא כי האורחים זוכרים את זה. אני ממש שמחה לשמוע שהופתעת לטובה ושקיבלת כאלה תגובות מפרגנות, ולא שפטתי את החתונה של אף אחת בשום מקום. אני שמחה לראות כאן חתונות משופעות DIY, ולא מזלזלת באף חתונה שבה לא השקיעו בעיצוב מעבר למה שהמקום נותן. כל אחד עושה את השיקולים שלו ומשקיע במה שחשוב לו...


----------



## simplicity83 (12/2/13)

נו, אז בסוף הצלחנו לא להסכים על משהו 
קודם כל, כמו שאמרת - הסיבה שבגללה השקעתי את כל מה שהשקעתי בחתונה זה כי היה *לי* חשוב שככה הדברים יראו בחתונה שלנו. באמת שלא הזיז לי אם החברים של ההורים שלו היו מתרשמים יותר מפמוטים בגובה מטר או שהם בכלל לא היו שמים לב אם הושקע שקל בעיצוב או לא. 

אני חושבת שבהחלט לא חסרים אנשים שלא ישימו לב אם שידרגת את מרכז השולחן או לא, או אם הוספת כדורי נייר מאחורי החופה או לא.
אבל כשיש קונספט עיצובי מקיף ויש המון פריטים והמון דברים שמשדרגים את כל המקום, אז אנשים בהחלט שמים לב שוואלה, יש פה משהו טיפה שונה. (ושוב, זו לא המטרה שלי, אבל זה בהחלט אפקט נלווה) 
אם תשאלי אותי מה היה מרכז השולחן בחתונה של חברה אחת שלי, אני לא אזכור יותר מדי, אולי רק שזה היו פרחים צהובים וגם זה כי אני שמה לב לפרטים ועולם העיצוב והחתונות יקר לליבי. 
אבל בחתונה של חברה אחרת שלי שהיה קונספט שלם של חתונת "שוק" - אני יכולה להגיד לך כמעט את כל מה שהיה. וגם ההורים שלי שהיו בחתונה וחברים אחרים שלי (שהם יותר שפויים ממני) בהחלט יודעים לספר בגדול כמה יפה ומגניב היה (גם אם לא לפרט את הדברים כמוני). 

ואת יודעת מה? בסופו של דבר הופתעתי לחלוטין. 
קודם כל כמות האנשים שטרחה לציין בפני ובפני ההורים שלנו, כמה שהמקום היה מעוצב יפה וכמה שהיתה תשומת לב לפרטים ואיך שהם הרגישו שהמטרה היתה לחשוב על החולים - היתה מפתיעה לכל הדעות. גם אנשים שבחיים לא הייתי מדמיינת שישימו לב, שמו לב.  כמובן שלא כולם שמו לב לדגלונים על הקשים עם השמות שלנו ולכל דגל ודגל שתפרתי ונתלה שם.
אבל גם כאלו היו.. כולל אנשים ש(נחשי מה) שמו לב שההזמנה, פתקי ההושבה ויתר מוצרי הנייר המודפסים הם מתואמים, למרות שהם לא עמדו אחד ליד השני כמו בתמונה שהעלתי.  ומספיק היה לראות את התמונות שאנשים העלו לפייסבוק, לאינסטגרם וכו' וכו' ואת ההודעות והמסרים ששלחו לי כדי שאני אלווה ציוד/אמכור אותו/אעזור עם רעיונות.
כולל מכמה בחורות שבכלל לא היו בחתונה, אבל שמעו עליה מאנשים אחרים. 

האמת? הופתעתי מההודעה שלך..  (מעבר לעובדה שזה לא לגיטימי בעייני להפוך את זה לעניין אישי ולתת את הדוגמא הזו)


----------



## simplicity83 (12/2/13)

לחשוב על ה*אורחים*, לא על החולים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה פרויד היה אומר?...

רואים שאני כותבת באמצע היום, מבי"ח הא? אופס


----------



## Bobbachka (12/2/13)




----------



## arapax (12/2/13)

וגם את זה אמרתי 
ואני אגלה לך בסוד, שאני כן יכולה להגיד לך מה היה על השולחנות אצל מרבית החברים שלי בחתונות. אבל זה כי בזכרון שלי יותר דברים נדבקים, אני לא חושבת שאני הכלל. ורק בינינו אני גם יכולה להגיד שגם אני קיבלתי מלא תגובות באותו ערב, וכך גם ההורים שלי. אבל מפה ועד להגיד שאנשים זוכרים עד היום מה עשיתי בחתונה? אני בספק רב.  

אני מצטערת אם נפגעת מהדוגמה שנתתי, זו לא היתה הכוונה בכלל. נראה לי שאפרוש מהשרשור בנקודה הזו.


----------



## simplicity83 (12/2/13)

ברור שזוכרים את החתונה שלך, בכלליות 
קודם כל אני אומרת שוב, אני לא נפגעת  
ואני מצטערת אם נפגעת מהתגובה שלי, זו ממש לא הכוונה!

אני פשוט חושבת שאפשר לנהל דיונים על דברים ״ברומו של עולם (החתונות)״ ולא צריך לקחת ללב שום דבר.

פשוט לא הכל שחור או לבן.. כמו שהשתמע מההודעה שלך 

כן, אני בטוחה שיש אנשים שזוכרים את החתונה שלך מיכלי, גם אם לא את פתקיות ההושבה המדהימות, המגנטים שהכנת, הכדורים בחופה ומרכזי השולחן המרעננים עם התפוחים והענפים (וזה מה שאני זוכרת רק מהקרדיטים שלך, אין לי ספק שמראה עיניים שווה יותר) 
אבל אין לי ספק שבחתונה עצמה הם התלהבו מהפרטים ושהיום, כמה שנים אחרי, הם אולי לא יזכרו בדיוק מה היה אבל הם יזכרו שהיו כמה דברים מגניבים ושנתנו להם להרגיש שחשבו עליהם והשקיעו בהם. 

אני פשוט לא מסכימה עם האמירה שאף אחד לא יזכור כלום.


----------



## Nooki80 (12/2/13)

בגדול, אני איתך (שוב! כמה *לא* מפתיע) 
וממש ממש מופתעת מהתגובות של שתי אלילות ה- DIY האחרות לתגובה שלך.

עיצוב מושקע לחתונה ולאירוע, DIY וגם כזה שנקנה בממון כזה או אחר, הוא משהו שאני מ א ו ד מעריכה. ואני מאלה שמחפשים את זה כשאני מגיעה לאירועים, ומאלה שתמיד גם טורחים להחמיא ולהראות ששמתי לב להשקעה סביב עיצוב. 
וכל כך הייתי שמחה לו הייתי מזיזה את ישבני ועושה קצת יותר למען העיצוב בחתונה שלי או לחלופין משקיעה עוד יותר כסף בזה (בניגוד מוחלט לרוב המוחלט של משתתפי הפורום) כי מה לעשות, *לי* זה עושה טוב על הלב, *אני* אוהבת את זה ולי יש טעם יקר (מאוד. איזה באסה).

אבל! אם אני מסתכלת סביב על רוב האנשים, על רוב הזוגות שאני מכירה ושהייתי בחתונתם (מה רוב, כולם מלבדנו) ואם אני משחזרת את השיחות בשולחנות ולאחר החתונה - הם לא היו על עיצוב, ולמען האמת אף אחד לא ממש זכר את העיצוב בחודשים שאח"כ. יכול מאוד להיות שזה המצב כי באמת לא היה איזה עיצוב יוצא דופן ומצד שני כנראה שרוב האנשים לא שמים לב או זוכרים עיצוב באירוע לאורך זמן (אלא אם הוא ממש רע - שזה קרה לי- או ממש מדהים)

ועל אף היותי חובבת עיצוב, קל לי מאוד להתחבר למה שarapax כתבה. עיצוב אירוע מעניין וזכיר בעיקר עבור מי שעיצוב הוא אחד מתחביביו, או במקרים שבהם הושם דגש מאוד יוצא דופן על עיצוב.
החתונות של שתיכן, simplicity ו onestylishbride היו כאלה (וגם של arapax וגם של יעל רוזן ושל עוד כמה שבנתיים שכחתי את שמן). 
החתונות שלכן היו אירועים יוצאי דופן ברמת העיצוב וההשקעה בנושא העיצוב!
מושקעות ומלאות בפרטים מטריפים!
עם כל הכבוד, מי שהיה נוכח (וגם מי שלא ורק ראה תמונות) ו*לא* שם לב לעיצוב בחתונות שלכן,  או טרח להגיב עליו באופן חיובי, כנראה עיוור! 
אבל אתן צריכות לזכור שאתן יוצאות דופן. רוב החתונות (ובכללן, גם שלי) לא מושקעות עד כדי כך, ולכן גם לא "זכירות" עד כדי כך.
לא ברור לי למה דווקא אתן מכל הבנות כאן, הגבתן כפי שהגבתן כאשר בברור אתן לא דוגמא לשום דבר (ואני מתכוונת לכך במובן הכי חיובי של המילה- אם זה לא ברור). 

אתן היוצאות מן הכלל שמעידות על הכלל... 

ומה שכתבה arapax לא מפחית או לוקח מהכנות של המחמאות שניתנו לכן ביום האירוע ובחודשים שעברו מאז. 

וכן, אין להתעלם שכאן בפורום ובכלל במרחבי הרשת אנשים רואים מנת עיצוב מרוכזת, שבה כל הפריטים "יושבים" אחד ליד השני וקל יותר לראות את הקשר בין האלמנטים השונים של העיצוב, שהתמונות הן תמונות נבחרות שמציגות את היצירה וההשקעה בצורה הכי ברורה ומחמיאה שניתן. כל זה עדיין לא אומר שאנשים שהיו באירוע לא ישימו לב לקשר בין הפריטים... 

אני מתנצלת אם הייתי קצת לא קוהרנטית, אני אחרי יום של הדרכות תוכנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




אני מקווה שברור לכן שאין פה שום ביקורת עליכן, או על החתונה שלכן (חוץ מהערצה והוזלת ריר וקצת קנאה - אבל טובה- על כך שהיה כ"כ יפה וקצת כעש על עצמי על שלא עשיתי אפילו עשירית בשלי...)

ולcoffeetoffee אני אומרת, אם זה לא בדמך, ואם זה לא בא לך בקלות, ואם לך באופן אישי עיצוב שעלותו גבוהה ממה שהקצית לכך בהתחלה הוא לא מאסט - וותרי על זה או הסתפקי במינימום *שאת* מוכנה להקצות לזה והשאירי את הכסף לירח הדבש (ואני מזכירה לך שאני בדיעבד דווקא כן הייתי מוציאה עוד על עיצוב אצלי בחתונה, כך שלמעשה אני מציעה לך את הפיתרון שנראה לי שמתאים לך, לא לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ruby Gem (12/2/13)

ממש לא צביעות! 
נכון, יש פה בפורום בנות מוכשרות שעשו עיצובים מדהימים!
אם אני אגיע לחתונה שהעיצוב בה מתוקתק- כן, אני אתפעל לכמה דקות. אבל אני לא בטוחה שאזכור את זה אחר כך- יש דברים אחרים שאני זוכרת.
זהגם "הלך הרוח" של רוב האנשים- לא ממש זוכרים את עיצוב האולם. אולי אם זה היה משהו מאוד מאוד מיוחד ויוצא מהכלל.

אני חושבת שכל זוג צריך לעשות לעצמו סדרי עדיפויות. ולפי מה שהבנתי מכותבת ההודעה- העיצוב לא כזה חשוב לה. היא יותר מודאגת ממה אנשים חושבים ומה אנשים יגידו. ומה שאני ולפי דעתי גם השאר ניסו להעביר לה- זה שלאנשים תמיד יהיה מה להגיד.
ואם יותר חשוב לה ירח דבש- אז שתישאר נאמנה לסדרי העדיפויות שלה. אם למישהי העיצוב מאוד מאוד חשוב וזה מה שיעשה לה טוב- יאללה שתלך על זה!

כל אחת ואחד צריכים לעשות מה שמתאים להם, לרצונות שלהם ואסור לשכוח- גם את התקציב.
כי מה שחשוב זה החיים אחר כך, וחבל להתחיל את החיים בחובות. אבל זו רק דעתי.


----------



## שרון של אופיר (12/2/13)

זה מאוד תלוי באיזה פאזה של החיים נמצאים 
מי שרק התחתנה או מתכננת חתונה - שמה לב מאוד לכל הפרטים. היא שקועה בעולם הזה, ולכן תשים לב בדיוק מהם מרכזי השולחן, מה צבע המפיות והאם הוא תואם את צבע המפות או צבע החולצה של החתן, והאם יש לכל האירוע קונספט עיצובי או שיש נגיעות עיצוב פה ושם שלאו דווקא מתחברות יחד.
מי שלא שקוע בעולם הזה - יבוא, יתרשם, אולי גם יחווה דיעה. אבל הסיכוי הסביר הוא שאם אין משהו חריג בעיצוב לטוב או לרע,  אם תשאלי  אחרי שבועיים - לא יזכרו שום דבר מפורט.

אני חזרתי להסתכל על עיצובים (בעיקר של חתונות בבית) בגלל שעכשיו אני מנסה לארגן את החתונה המחודשת שלי בחצר של ההורים. אבל אין לי שמץ של מושג מה היה העיצוב בכל החתונות שהלכתי אליהן בשנים האחרונות (האמת היא שאני גם לא זוכרת מה היה העיצוב בחתונה שלי. מזל שיש תמונות שמראות)


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/2/13)

מה זה אומר חתונה מחודשת? 
ומסכימה איתך לגבי הפאזות בחיים


----------



## שרון של אופיר (12/2/13)

חתונה מחודשת 
אנחנו נשואים כבר 13 שנים. הורים לשלושה ילדים.
בעקבות משבר בריאותי גדול והדברים שעברנו בשנתיים האחרונות, החלטנו לחדש את ההבטחה הזוגית שלנו זו לזה (ולהיפך). בסרטים האמריקאים קוראים לזה "חידוש נדרים", אבל אנחנו יהודים ובחתונה יהודית אין נדרים, אז אנחנו נערוך חתונה מחודשת. עם המשפחה הקרובה, החברים והילדים. עם טקס שאנחנו נעצב לרצונינו


----------



## yulka303 (12/2/13)

איזה רעיון יפה!


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

שמחה שהמונח שלי השתרש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ושכחת לציין שכשאת בהריון כוווווולן בהריון גם..... וכך הלאה


----------



## שרון של אופיר (12/2/13)

מאז שיש לי תאומות אני רק רואה תאומים


----------



## ronitvas (12/2/13)

חברה שלי 
עוד לפני שהיא ידעה שיש לה תאומים תפסה אותי יום אחד בהיסטריה ואמרה שהיא רואה כל הזמן אמהות עם תאומים ועגלות כפולות.... צדקה!!!


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/2/13)

מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיהיה בהצלחה, רק בריאות, אור ואהבה


----------



## Mitmit101 (12/2/13)

תגובה שלי.. 
תראי.. כמו שרשמתי בפורום מספר פעמים.. אני ממש ממש לא מתרגשת מהחתונה בשבילי זה עוד יום, אומנם יום שמח ואחלה אבל ממש לא יום שבשבילו אכנס להוצאות מיותרות!
אני מתחתנת בלימון באולם הקטן שלדעתי הוא ריק לחלוטין והעיצוב ממש לא מדהים. ואני תמיד אמרתי שאני לא שמה יותר מ 1500 שקל על עיצוב, וכמובן שהתבדתי כי אף מעצב לא יוצא מהבית בפחות מ 3000 שקל
ואני בכלל תוהה לעצמי איך זה שהמעצבת הזו מרוויחה בלילה אחד שהיא בכלל לא עובדת בו רצוף אלה סך העבודה שלה במצטבר הוא שעתיים וחצי בלחץ וגם זה הגזמתי.. מרוויחה 4.5 אלף שזה כמעט המשכורת שלי בחודש! למה?! 
הלחץ על עיצוב האולם הגיע דווקא מהצד של המשפחות של שני הצדדים.
ואני התעקשתי שאני לא מוציאה סכום מטורף כזה על עיצוב שבאמת א-ף א-ח-ד לא זוכר!!!
לקחתי בחשבון שאני מביאה אנשי בלונים לרחבה שבטוח יעשו המון שמח ויצבעו את האולם והתמונות יהיו מהממות.. ולכן עוד עיצוב בשולחנות יהיה מיותר לחלוטין..

לגבי הירח דבש.. אני לא חושבת שיש משהו ששווה להקריב בשבילו את הנסיעה והטיול המרתק הזה . לא הייתי מוותרת בשום אופן!

אני ובן זוגי כבר היינו פעמיים בארה״ב חודש כל פעם כל טיול עלה לנו בסביבות ה 30 אלף במקרה הטוב... ועוד פעם אחת בגרמניה ופראג 
וזה היה שוווווה כל דבר בעולםםם טיולים זה הדבר הכי שווה שיש 
אני הייתי מוכנה לוותר על המון דברים בשביל הטיולים האלה.. זה בראש העדיפות שלי..

לכל בן אדם יש סדרי עדיפויות, שבי עם עצמך ובן זוגך ותגיעו ביחד לפתרון הנכון, תחשבו על מעלות וחסרונות ותראי לבד לאן תגיעו..
לדעתי עיצוב/טיול הטיול לוקח בגדול, אבל זו רק דעתי..

גם ככה באלבום של החתונה אתם תסתכלי 4-6 פעמים גג ואחר כך הוא יתקע באיזה ארון איפשהו... וגם אם תסתכלו יותר תעבירו את הדף של השולחנות מהר


----------



## ברבורה (13/2/13)

זה לא ממש נכון 
המעצב כן עובדת דיי קשה..כמובן שזה תלוי בדרישות.
הדרישות שלנו היו מאוד צנועות והיא באה לאולם כבר בצהריים נשארה עד שש וחצי היו איתה עוד 2 אנשים שהיא הביאה שיעזרו לה, היא קנתה הרבה פרחים וכלים ודלק (כמובן שגם עלות של דלק להיפגש לפחות פעם אחת עם הזוג לפני) . נכון שכלים זה הוצאה חד פעמית, אבל היא צריכה כל הזמן לקנות עוד ולהתעדכן. וב2 בלילה היא חזרה לאסוף את הכלים שלה וכמובן שלחלק להורים את הפרחים שנשארו , שזה שוב פעם דלק...אומנם אני לא שילמתי מחיר כל כך גבוה כי היא היתה רק בהתחלת הדרך שלה. אבל היא בטוח לא הרוויחה במשך כל היום הזה משכורת של חודש.


----------



## yael rosen (12/2/13)

עניין של מתיחת קווים 
אחד הדברים החשובים שצריך לעשות לפני תכנון חתונה, הוא למתוח את הגבולות שלנו - מה חשוב לנו ומה פחות
ומתוך הבנה שיש וויתורים אבל יש גם דברים שלא מתפשרים עליהם - יוצאים לדרך.

אתם עשיתם את זה (לפי מה שאת מתארת), אבל עכשיו הלחץ מכריע להזיז את הגבולות שלכם.
ויש לכם סיבה טובה להיות בלחץ.. אירוע כל כך גדול, כל כך הרבבה אנשים, כל כך הרבה ציפיות מכולם - איך אפשר שלא להלחץ?!
אבל אתם חייבים להשאר נאמנים לקווים שאתם מציבים לעצמכם, כי נורא קל להסחף אחר אותם לחצים ופחדים.
אם את מחליטה להוציא הרבה כסף על מרכזי שולחן על חשבון סרי לנקה, תעשי את זה בלב שלם
ואם זה לא נעשה בלב שלם -> אז תחתכי את התחושות הרעות ואת המבטים המצפים של כולם..
אתם עושים כל כך הרבה בשביל כולם וחשוב נורא שאתם לא תאבדו את עצמכם בדרך - סרי לנקה חשובה לכם מאוד? אל תוותרו עליה! כי אחר כך תכעסו על עצמכם.

אני זוכרת שבאמצע החתונה, בשלב האוכל, שאלתי את בן זוגי אם טעים לחבר'ה שלו מהעבודה.. איזה מבט הוא דפק לי.. כזה של "מה'כפת לי?????????????"
תאמצי קצת את הגישה שלו - הבאנו אתכם, נתנו לכם אוכל ומוזיקה ומקום מקסים לרקוד בו, עכשיו תעזבו אותנו בשקט ותנו להתחתן בכיף!!!
סדרי העדיפויות הם שלכם ולא של החברים מהעבודה או הדודים והדודות..

לגבי עיצוב - צריך לראות אם יש דרך אמצע, כזאת שתתן לך לישון טוב בלילה, אבל שתאפשר מקום לחלומות שלכם על ירח דבש.
נסו לראות אם יש מרכזי שולחן מרשימים אך לא יקרים מאוד. אם צריך, אני אשאיל לך את הצנצנות שאספתי למרכזי השולחן שלי.
אבל יותר מזה חשוב להשאר עם "מפת הדרכים" ששרטתם לעצמכם בתחילת הדרך, בשלב שעוד הייתם שפויים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וחלומות על קטסטרופה - מאוד שכיח! גם לי היו כאלו - אל תשאלי אילו קטסטרופות המצאתי מתוך שינה....................


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/2/13)

מהממת אחת


----------



## shira3121 (13/2/13)

נזכרתי במשהו מצחיק 
חברה שלי מתחתנת בקרוב ודיברנו על מה עושה חתונה בלתי נשכחת ואז אחד הסטודנטים במעבדה שלי אמר לה- אם את רוצה שאנשים ידברו על האוכל והחתונה חודשים אחרי תדאגי שכולם יחטפו קלקול קיבה ואז אף אחד לא ישכח את החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אז תשקיעי את הכסף במה שחשוב לך ושימי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 על מה שיגידו כי הקוטרים תמיד יקטרו ומי שאוהב אתכם יהנה בחתונה שלכם גם אם היא תהיה הכי סטנדרטית בעולם.


----------

